

Much Win with Node.js for Client-Side Unit Testing - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/pollio/blob/master/blog.md

======
BenjaminCoe
This is a neat, light-weight, approach we're using to unit-testing our Chrome
extension at Attachments.me.

